# Long time rider - First time DJ'er needs some advice



## woodyak (Jan 20, 2004)

I've been riding XC/AM forever and I've been riding FR/DH the past few years and I really feel like DJ is the missing piece of the puzzle in my riding. I've been hitting some bigger drops and clearing good size tables with my 7x7 freeride bike but I don't feel comfortable in the air. I really want to be able to start tweaking things out but I'm stiff as a board out there.

I'd like to pick up a DJ bike and work on getting some solid DJ skills. What should I be looking for? I'm thinking hardtail with 80mm of fork. I'm 5'5" what size bike should I be looking for? How much should I expect to pay for new? How much for used? Where's the best place to pick up a used DJ bike? I'd like to work on some Urban stuff as well, would that change the bike I'm looking for?


----------



## JohnByrd (Jan 25, 2004)

pinkbike.com is a great place for used bikes. as for the fit, it would be best to have a dealer hook you up. most of the dj bikes i have owned or rode did well in urban. i was in the market for a new dj bike and since ive rode mostly konas i ordered a 2011 kona stuff.

http://www.konaworld.com/bike.cfm?content=stuff

i ordered it through these guys www.bikeman.com


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

There can be slight differences in urban versus DJ bikes like BB height, weight, gear ratio, brakes, tires but most of it comes to personal preference. Beginning, it doesn't really matter. 
Pinkbike is good, craigslist, ebay. You can also find good new completes online for around 500-600.


----------



## Ganze (Feb 3, 2004)

a p.1-2 or 3 is a great starter but there are tons of good beginning points. If you have a stockpile of parts grabbing any one of many quality, low cost cromo hardtail is the cheapest way in as you can find steeheads, p bike, and generic Taiwanese frames all day on eBay. You'll probably want suspension b/c it's how you ride now, which is fine. Single speed keeps it cheap, simple, durable and almost always tuned up. 

What you may learns that bombing around the park or streets is just so convenient and fun that you may do it urban more than anything else.


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

You want something from the P. series if you want to DJ as well as street. A better option would be to go to pinkbike and get a used bike, just check it out and post it up here before buying so we can all check it out to make sure nothings out of place. Also i'd recommend getting something with a 100mm since you're only starting out and a 100mm gives more room for error.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

"Need Help with Bike Purchase"
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=651615

"Newb to urban/park"
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=540190

Bike Suggestions 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=534671

Looking into starting DJ 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=523801

looking to get into urban / dirt jump 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=511612

Looking for new Urban bike....Give me some options.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=517454

DJ bike questions 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=508623

EXAMPLES:

Medium Price Complete DJ/MTBMX bikes (550 to 750 range)
* Haro Thread, Steel Reserve
* DK Asterik
* Comencal Max Max 
* Mongoose Ritual

Higher Price Complete (750 - 1400)
* Specialized P1/P2/P3
* Giant STP
* Eastern Thunderbird, Eastern Nighttrain
* Blackmarket 357, Blackmarket Riot,

High end Frames
* Blackmarket MOB
* Superco Charger
* Doberman
* NS


----------



## ferris255 (Oct 26, 2011)

Im looking into buying a eastern thunderbird does anyone know if you can gear it?


----------



## PeterMarv (Jan 14, 2011)

ALSO!!!!!! I am an XCer looking to get a DJ. I was wondering where you guys got to get parts? I was thinking I would do a custom build, but I can'f find good sites for DJ parts.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

What parts are you looking that you cant find at the usual spots like Jenson and Price Point? Dan's Comp has a ton of BMX parts and some that will work on 26 MTBMX bikes (half link chains and such).

I enjoy doing custom builds myself. Usually cost a bit more, but that's why I get up and go to work each morning... 

EDIT - I also use a lot of Deity parts that can be purchased directly from them at deitycomponents.com


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

PeterMarv said:


> ALSO!!!!!! I am an XCer looking to get a DJ. I was wondering where you guys got to get parts? I was thinking I would do a custom build, but I can'f find good sites for DJ parts.


i haven't bought from them, but ride-this.com is one option. also agree that you can get certain parts (bmx-style cranks, pedals, sprocket, chain, grips, seat) from bmx sites like empirebmx.com, albes.com.

one good method is looking at sites like distributor *bti-usa.com *then going to your local bike shop and having them order from BTI. bti has stuff from companies like Atomlab, Halo, Gussett, NS, Blackmarket, etc.


----------



## PeterMarv (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'll begin to search the web.


----------

